# Lamisil AT aerosol



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I went out to get some pump spray last nite and found that they are only selling the aerosol at walgreens and tops. Does anyone know if the propellant will affect the frogs?
The inert ingredients are ethanol,polyoxyl 20 cetosteryl ether, propylene glycol and purified water. Still the 1% terbinafine hydrochloride. Does anyone know how this compares w/ the pump`s inert ingredients. Never mind, the pump has Cetomacrogol insteand of the polyoxol 20 cetosteryl ether, I don`t know if these are seperate ingredients(p20c and ether) or p20c ether. I`ll google them.
If it works it`s now $10 for 4.2 fl oz instead of 1 oz. at the same 1% solution.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.sciencelab.com/xMSDS-Polyoxyl_20_cetostearyl_ether-9926636
This is the hazard sheet, but I don`t know what % it`s in the lamisil and it`s getting diluted more w/ water. Any thoughts?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i asked steve busch on this. answer was just to pull out 1ml of the spray. put in 200 ml of frog safe water and same protocol. they are switching over to the contunuous spray now it seems. the pharmacy can give you a baby syringe for free more than likely. kristy


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

So the difference in chemicals seems to have no affect on the frogs but what about their organs(see link)? It`s listed as an irritant, but if it`s diluted that much and people see no ill affects to the mucous membrane(as percieved by the frog), I guess it`s ok. Has anyone seen good breeding activity after treatment? 
If this can`t be substantiated I`d rather get a case of the pump spray and test the aerosol on one set of breeders. Since it`s cheap and i`m building my collection, I`d rather treat everything as soon as it`s out of the cup, then giving something a chance of spreading chytrid to my property or collection. I just want to make sure it`s safe. As Ed said vitd toxicity can take a while to show after the initial dose.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> So the difference in chemicals seems to have no affect on the frogs but what about their organs(see link)? It`s listed as an irritant, but if it`s diluted that much and people see no ill affects to the mucous membrane(as percieved by the frog), I guess it`s ok. Has anyone seen good breeding activity after treatment?
> If this can`t be substantiated I`d rather get a case of the pump spray and test the aerosol on one set of breeders. Since it`s cheap and i`m building my collection, I`d rather treat everything as soon as it`s out of the cup, then giving something a chance of spreading chytrid to my property or collection. I just want to make sure it`s safe. As Ed said vitd toxicity can take a while to show after the initial dose.


ed would be the one to ask on the specifics of course. I know steve took a look at the ingredients and that was the answer we got i believe. i have used it on tree frogs, not darts with no ill effects. p.s. where can you get a case? i'd want one as well. but again if the continuous spray has no ill effects may keep me from getting carpal tunnel syndrome darnit lol. I have checked everywhere and they are changing over. must be it is just easier to spray those darn athletes toes


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok...got some quoted text. 



The amount of active ingredient is the same. One of the inactive ingredients has been changed. We have used this product and seen no adverse effects to the frogs. However testing has not been carried out to the extent of the spray pump bottle. I would recommend letting the solution stand for 5 minutes before dunking the frogs.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steve Busch 
Yoncalla Frog 
[email protected] 
Busch Custom Knives 
www.yoncallafrog.com .......soon I hope 
Steven Busch
Member

1100 posts
# Posted: 21 Mar 2009 18:34
Quote 

We have checked out the ingredients. They are basically the same as in the spray pump version. One chemical in the spray pump was a patented chemical and now a generic version is being used. The ethanol amount appears to have increased based on the order in the ingredients list. I would let the solution stand for 5 minutes before adding the frogs to allow time for the additional ethanol to dissipate some. 

As stated before we are not Veterinarians. Our biologist/herpetologist that conducted the testing and will publishing the chytrid/Lamisal results soon, is out in the field at this time and we will be verifying the new version upon his return. 

We have used the new version on several species of frogs, from tadpoles to adults and seen no adverse reactions.
quot e from steve busch 

so i hope this helps aaron. i prophylactically treat any tree frogs that come in and would any wild caughts that were fresh imports.
kristy

edit: added a linik for you for verification purposes. I am sure ED will also chime in and have some good info. here is the link and i hope it helps answer some of your questions and hesitations using it. I had the same question myself. 
http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?action=vthread&forum=4&topic=20269&page=0#1


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Great, Thank You Steve!!
Our treatment just went down to 25% the original cost.
Thanks Kristy!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey it'll save your hands and your pocket. anytime.  and your toes if you need it j/k 
kristy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think that letting it sit a couple of minutes is going to change the ETOH content in a 1:200 dilution to any significant amount... 

But given that the basic solution in the pump was safe, any minor changes in a 1:200 dilution is unlikely to cause any harm to the frogs. 

Ed


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i agree with ED. i have been using it just like i normally would with the pump. I actually find the aerosol easier, quicker, and more convenient to use. I have used it on tree frogs from babies to adults prophylactically. kristy


----------

